# Gaming-PC über Online Software



## Daschar (22. August 2017)

*Gaming-PC über Online Software*

Hallo zusammen,

habe vor kurzem gelesen, dass es bald möglich ist auf einem schlechtem Rechner sich einen Gaming-Pc zu mieten.
So kann man dann mit seinem schlechten System ein online Setup mieten für nen monatlichen Betrag.

Kennt sich da wer aus? Wie weit ist die Technik?



Gruß


----------



## Malkolm (22. August 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC über Online Software*

Nennt sich Cload Gaming und ist im Grunde nichts anderes als Video-Streaming mit User-Input.

Cloud gaming - Wikipedia


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC über Online Software*

Geht aber nur mit schnellem Internet. 

Da ist man besser dran, wenn man sich einen guten PC zusammenstellt, auch wenn das abseits der Ryzen-CPUs derzeit recht teuer ist.


----------



## Daschar (23. August 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC über Online Software*

Mit nem guten System müsste ich ja 2k€ versenken. Da könnte man ziemlich lange monatlich sowas bezahlen.
Bei 40€ monatlich wären das 480€ jährlich.   Warum sollte ich mir da noch nen Rechner kaufen. ^^


----------



## amdahl (23. August 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC über Online Software*

Weil du innerhalb von 2 Jahren so viel bezahlt hast wie du für deinen eigenen Rechner bräuchtest. Und das ohne die Nachteile einer cloud-basierten Lösung. Ich sag nur inputlag.


----------



## DKK007 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC über Online Software*

Musst du eben schauen, ob dein Internet das mit macht. 

Wenn du den PC 5 Jahre lang  nutzt, wären das 400€/Jahr, also günstiger als die 480€ für den Onlinedienst.


----------



## Daschar (25. August 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC über Online Software*

ja ist mir dann auch aufgefallen, hatte da ne rechenpanne


----------



## Daschar (25. August 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC über Online Software*



amdahl schrieb:


> Weil du innerhalb von 2 Jahren so viel bezahlt hast wie du für deinen eigenen Rechner bräuchtest. Und das ohne die Nachteile einer cloud-basierten Lösung. Ich sag nur inputlag.



da bekomme ich grade ne Highendgrafikkarte für ^^


----------



## amdahl (25. August 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC über Online Software*

Und das was du da online mietest ist deutlich performanter? Und die Performance kommt auch ungefiltert bei dir zu Hause an? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Daschar (26. August 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC über Online Software*



amdahl schrieb:


> Und das was du da online mietest ist deutlich performanter? Und die Performance kommt auch ungefiltert bei dir zu Hause an? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln.



Du liesst aber schon was ich schreibe oder?^^


----------



## amdahl (26. August 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC über Online Software*

Ja, bisher alles gelesen. Möchtest du mir mitteilen welche wichtige Information ich deiner Meinung nach übersehen habe? Oder belassen wir es bei vagen passiv-aggresiven Andeutungen?


----------



## attilarw (26. August 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC über Online Software*



Daschar schrieb:


> Mit nem guten System müsste ich ja 2k€ versenken. Da könnte man ziemlich lange monatlich sowas bezahlen.
> Bei 40€ monatlich wären das 480€ jährlich.   Warum sollte ich mir da noch nen Rechner kaufen. ^^



Nö, geht auch viel günstiger.


----------

